# Why are black leather straps considered "correct" for dress watches?



## BalanceWheel (Oct 11, 2009)

It's received wisdom that a black leather strap is the correct colour strap to wear with a traditional dress watch. Why is this? I have a brown leather strap on the 1960 gold Omega Seamaster my father passed on to me. In my opinion brown leather with a gold watch case looks best. Am I wrong?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Black is dressier than brown, which is why formal wear requires black shoes. The most formal clothes are black. For everyday use, I'd prefer a brown strap over black myself. If it's just for special occasions when you need to dress more formally, black is the better choice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

More formal suits in navy and gray go better with black.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

Tangent topic.

Which is more appropriate for business attire; matching metal watch band, or leather?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Or avoid the black or brown issue altogether and wear a watch with a metal bracelet but, then we must ask gold or silver? Have you considered a pocket watch(!)?


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 14, 2010)

As a collector of enough watches to make my wife's eye twinge if I mention a new watch -- IMHO wear what you think looks best.

That classy vintage Omega is beautiful with the brown strap and would be fine for dress wear. Don't change a thing. (Looks like it could use a good light polish though) Have you thought of having it restored?


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Avoid wristwatches with dresswear.

*W_B*


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Avoid wristwatches with dresswear.


But my wrist would be naked, I wouldn't know what time it is, and I'd have nothing to fiddle with. Ok, that last one is a good reason.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Have more than one watch w/a black strap and youo have solved the mystery


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

I see no problem with wearing a watch with a brown strap with suits. Since I wear brown shoes and belts with navy and gray, it only makes sense to preserve continuity with a brown strapped watch.

If you mean dress wear as in black or white tie, obviously no watch.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I think a sleek, slim watch on a bracelet is far dressier than anything on a strap. But leather straps give me a terrible rash so I stick to metal, canvas or ribbon.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice looking watch. You can buy an additional black band and with a small tool just change bands for formal occasions. Someone on the forum sells watch bands, perhaps they can chime in.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

This manual wind yellow gold UG has been my dress watch for several years. The black croc strap gives it a more formal look than brown. Oxblood/merlot straps would be my second choice, especially on rose gold watches.

AD


----------



## vatoemperor (Jun 15, 2008)

I think black straps look horrid in any other circumstance than formalwear. For some reason it makes them look cheap and flat to me. All my straps are varying shades of brown crocodile or ostrich.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a perfect example of a classic dress watch on a brown leather strap:










AD


----------



## BalanceWheel (Oct 11, 2009)

Pshrynk said:


> That classy vintage Omega is beautiful with the brown strap and would be fine for dress wear. Don't change a thing. (Looks like it could use a good light polish though) Have you thought of having it restored?


Thanks for your kind comments. The watch is fully serviced internally. The close-up photo makes the case appear far more scratched than it appears on the wrist. The dial has a nice even patina. To use your own words above, I don't want to change a thing!


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

I think brown straps work with everything. They don't need to match your belt and shoes.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

As it is a vintage watch, and a desirable one at that, I think your starting point should be: what colour strap was this watch designed for? Examining the old Omega catalogues from the late fifties and early sixties, the answer, generally, is black, as in this extract from a 1961 Omega Seamaster DeVille manual:

https://www.old-omegas.com/pics/tech2361/p1.jpg

or this English Seamaster calatogue from 1962:

https://www.old-omegas.com/sea62en.html

However, here is a Swiss Omega Seamaster catalogue from 1959 with a number of examples with light brown straps illustrated, but I believe they may be ladies versions.

https://www.old-omegas.com/catde59.html

Personally I would only wear it with a black strap, and in the style of the early 1960s, it would have to be lizard or crocodile.:icon_smile_big:


----------

